# IgrabNews + Free + Giganews = Bizzaries



## Pavat69 (12 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour, 

J'ai quelques soucis avec ma connexion Free et Igrabnews*.  (*Même chose que grabit)

Ma connexion internet est à 2 Mo (Ca me change des 16 Mo que j'avais en ville )

En journée je telecharge avec Igrabnews à environ 50 KB/s (pas le top hein) et passé une certaines heure (22h00 environ) ca decolle à 200/250 KB/s. 

J'utilise giganews pour me connecter et théoriquement c' est censé prendre toute la bande passante lors de mes telechargements. Comme se fait t'il quand journée le debit soit aussi pourri ??

Quelqu'un à une idée ?

Coté materiel:

Freebox V4 (sans la fonction routeur activé)
Routeur DLink Wifi (Port 119 ouvert e TCP et UDP)
Mac avec connexion Wifi sur le routeur.

Voili voilou


----------



## pascalformac (12 Septembre 2007)

Certainement un lien direct avec le fait r&#233;cent qu'un juge a fait fermer 14 NG Free d&#233;di&#233;s particulierement aux &#233;changes illicites 
et relais pris par  giganews ( en pleine promo campagne de drague de clients ) et sans doute d&#233;pass&#233;


----------



## Pavat69 (12 Septembre 2007)

Oui peut etre, je vais donc attendre un peu


----------



## jerlaboule (12 Septembre 2007)

salut
comment ça se passe avec giganews pour l'abonnement , ils prelevent automatiquement ou tous les mois tu dois entrer ton numero de CB?


----------



## spleen (12 Septembre 2007)

jerlaboule a dit:


> salut
> comment ça se passe avec giganews pour l'abonnement , ils prelevent automatiquement ou tous les mois tu dois entrer ton numero de CB?



Tu donnes ton N° de CB à la souscription (en choisissant ton abonnement) et le montant est prélevé automatiquement tous les mois par débit de ta carte.
Ils ont un portail client où tu peux suivre ta facturation, la quantité de données téléchargées...


----------



## jerlaboule (12 Septembre 2007)

et pour la resiliation , c'est assez simple ou ils essaie de te garder ?
je me renseigne car pour le moment , je prends des  accés a allonews , mais cela fait plusieur fois que j'ai des problemes.


----------



## spleen (12 Septembre 2007)

Je suis chez Giganews depuis environ 6 mois, et je n'ai jamais eu de problème.
N'ayant jamais résilié chez eux, je ne peux pas te répondre. Mais ils ont l'air plutôt sérieux...


----------



## jerlaboule (12 Septembre 2007)

je te remercie beaucoup.


----------



## Pavat69 (12 Septembre 2007)

Je viens de m'inscrire mais j'ai fais pas mal de recherches et il ont l'air très serieux. Pour l'instant RAS.


----------



## Pavat69 (24 Octobre 2007)

Je remonte ce topic car après quelques semaines mon problème est encore la. Cela devient très enervant !!

Download actuel --> 20 KB/s  

Je peux faire quoi ?


----------

